# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Μαγνήσιο;

## ge0rge

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους! Ο παθολόγος μου μου είπε να πάρω βιταμίνες μαγνησίου και σκέφτομαι να τις αρχίσω. Βοηθάει στο κομμάτι της αγχώδης νεύρωσης; επίσης, επειδή είμαι πιο αδύνατος από ποτέ (64 κιλά) βοηθάει να πάρεις κιλά; έχει παρενέργειες, ξέρω ότι γίνομαι υπερβολικός με την τελευταία μου ερώτηση αλλά φοβάμαι τα πάντα!

----------


## kostas62

Παρενέργειες δεν έχει άλλα μην υπερβεις τα 300 mg ημερησίως γιατί μπορεί να έχεις ήπιες γαστρεντερολογικες ενοχλήσεις. Σίγουρα δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν να πάρεις βάρος εκτός αν χαλαρώσεις και τρως περισσότερο!

----------


## ge0rge

> Παρενέργειες δεν έχει άλλα μην υπερβεις τα 300 mg ημερησίως γιατί μπορεί να έχεις ήπιες γαστρεντερολογικες ενοχλήσεις. Σίγουρα δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν να πάρεις βάρος εκτός αν χαλαρώσεις και τρως περισσότερο!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω παρει μεχρι 600mg , δεν ειχα καμμια ενοχληση , αλλα ουτε και το αναμενομενο αποτελεσμα , συνηθβως παιρνω 400mg ........δεν εχω καμμια παρενεργεια , αλλα ουτε και ιδιαιτερη ενεργεια ........

----------


## ge0rge

> Εχω παρει μεχρι 600mg , δεν ειχα καμμια ενοχληση , αλλα ουτε και το αναμενομενο αποτελεσμα , συνηθβως παιρνω 400mg ........δεν εχω καμμια παρενεργεια , αλλα ουτε και ιδιαιτερη ενεργεια ........


Δηλαδή macgyver η βιταμίνες δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου στα θέματα των νευρωσεων;

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω παιρνω το mag2 απο το φαρμακειο σε αμπουλες...κανει δουλεια..το εχετε δοκιμασει?

----------


## ge0rge

> Εγω παιρνω το mag2 απο το φαρμακειο σε αμπουλες...κανει δουλεια..το εχετε δοκιμασει?


Εγώ όχι. Δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ βιταμίνες, όμως έχω αρχίσει να το ψάχνω. Λίγο που μου το είπε ο γιατρός, λίγο αυτά που έχω διαβάσει στο φόρουμ και σε διάφορα site, θέλω να τις αρχίσω. Mag2 τι βιταμίνες είναι; σε τι σε βοήθησαν;

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτα δν ειναι βιταμινες ειναι μαγνησιο μονο σε αμπουλες..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ακομα κανουν δουλεια..

----------


## ge0rge

> Αυτα δν ειναι βιταμινες ειναι μαγνησιο μονο σε αμπουλες..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ακομα κανουν δουλεια..


Λέγοντας "δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν ακόμα κάνουν δουλειά" φαντάζομαι ότι μια βελτίωση θα είδες τουλάχιστον στην αρχή. Τι είχες και το ξεκίνησες;

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε πολλα ειχα ανχος και καταθλιψη και τωρα παιρνω πολλα περνω 2 αντικαταθλιπτικα περνω ω3 και σπιρουλινα και mag2 ειδα μια μικρη βελτιωση μπορω να πω αλλα δεν ξερω απο πιο απο ολα ειναι...

----------


## ge0rge

> Ε πολλα ειχα ανχος και καταθλιψη και τωρα παιρνω πολλα περνω 2 αντικαταθλιπτικα περνω ω3 και σπιρουλινα και mag2 ειδα μια μικρη βελτιωση μπορω να πω αλλα δεν ξερω απο πιο απο ολα ειναι...


Θα το αρχίσω από αύριο. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει λιγάκι. Να είσαι καλά xristoforos28! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ττπ να σαι καλα..μακαρι ν σε βοηθησει

----------


## Macgyver

> Δηλαδή macgyver η βιταμίνες δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου στα θέματα των νευρωσεων;


δεν εχω νευρωση , κτθλψη εχω , και πλεον λαιτ ................παντως δεν ειχαν το αποτελεσμα που περιμενα στο λιγο σχετικα αγχος της κτθλψης .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε πολλα ειχα ανχος και καταθλιψη και τωρα παιρνω πολλα περνω 2 αντικαταθλιπτικα περνω ω3 και σπιρουλινα και mag2 ειδα μια μικρη βελτιωση μπορω να πω αλλα δεν ξερω απο πιο απο ολα ειναι...


Μαλλον το Ω3 , ειναι αποδεδειγμενα αντικαταθλιπτικο , οχι σε μικρες δοσεις ...........τα αλλα δυο καλο κανουν , αλλα το Ω3 , το καλυτερο για κτθλψη ........

----------


## ge0rge

> δεν εχω νευρωση , κτθλψη εχω , και πλεον λαιτ ................παντως δεν ειχαν το αποτελεσμα που περιμενα στο λιγο σχετικα αγχος της κτθλψης .......


Θα το ξεκινήσω και βλέπουμε. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει έστω και λίγο να πάρω τα πάνω μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ macgyver!

----------


## σουζι1

> Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους! Ο παθολόγος μου μου είπε να πάρω βιταμίνες μαγνησίου και σκέφτομαι να τις αρχίσω. Βοηθάει στο κομμάτι της αγχώδης νεύρωσης; επίσης, επειδή είμαι πιο αδύνατος από ποτέ (64 κιλά) βοηθάει να πάρεις κιλά; έχει παρενέργειες, ξέρω ότι γίνομαι υπερβολικός με την τελευταία μου ερώτηση αλλά φοβάμαι τα πάντα!


Και το magAsorb της lamberts είναι πολύ καλό

----------


## EmaFil

> Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους! Ο παθολόγος μου μου είπε να πάρω βιταμίνες μαγνησίου και σκέφτομαι να τις αρχίσω. Βοηθάει στο κομμάτι της αγχώδης νεύρωσης; επίσης, επειδή είμαι πιο αδύνατος από ποτέ (64 κιλά) βοηθάει να πάρεις κιλά; έχει παρενέργειες, ξέρω ότι γίνομαι υπερβολικός με την τελευταία μου ερώτηση αλλά φοβάμαι τα πάντα!



Το "καλύτερο" από τα μαγνήσια που κυκλοφορούν "λένε" ότι είναι το trofocard....κοστίζει κοντά στα 5€ αλλά μπορεί να στ γραψει κ γιατρός...

ο γιατρός σου δεν σου πρότεινε κάποιο σιμπλήρωμα συγκεκριμενο?

----------


## Macgyver

> Το "καλύτερο" από τα μαγνήσια που κυκλοφορούν "λένε" ότι είναι το trofocard....κοστίζει κοντά στα 5€ αλλά μπορεί να στ γραψει κ γιατρός...
> 
> ο γιατρός σου δεν σου πρότεινε κάποιο σιμπλήρωμα συγκεκριμενο?


Οχι , δεν ειναι αρκετα απορροφησιμο το τροφοκαρτντ , ασε που ειναι 100mg μονο ...............το magnesium citrate της nowfoods ειναι σε πιο απορροφησιμη μορφη .....κι ειναι 200 mg , εδωσα στον πατερα μου ενα κουτακι , που ξυπναγε καταμεσης την νυκτα , και τωρα κοιμαται σαν πουλακι ..........

----------


## ge0rge

> Το "καλύτερο" από τα μαγνήσια που κυκλοφορούν "λένε" ότι είναι το trofocard....κοστίζει κοντά στα 5€ αλλά μπορεί να στ γραψει κ γιατρός...
> 
> ο γιατρός σου δεν σου πρότεινε κάποιο σιμπλήρωμα συγκεκριμενο?


Όχι, μου έγραψε αντικαταθλιπτικα, xanax και μου είπε να πάρω και μαγνήσιο. Τα φάρμακα ούτε καν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να τα πάρω. Σκέφτομαι μήπως μαγνήσιο, βιταμίνες και γυμναστική κάνουν δουλειά

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι , δεν ειναι αρκετα απορροφησιμο το τροφοκαρτντ , ασε που ειναι 100mg μονο ...............το magnesium citrate της nowfoods ειναι σε πιο απορροφησιμη μορφη .....κι ειναι 200 mg , εδωσα στον πατερα μου ενα κουτακι , που ξυπναγε καταμεσης την νυκτα , και τωρα κοιμαται σαν πουλακι ..........


δηλαδη, για αυπνια το δινουν το μαγνησιο?

----------


## EmaFil

> Οχι , δεν ειναι αρκετα απορροφησιμο το τροφοκαρτντ , ασε που ειναι 100mg μονο ...............το magnesium citrate της nowfoods ειναι σε πιο απορροφησιμη μορφη .....κι ειναι 200 mg , εδωσα στον πατερα μου ενα κουτακι , που ξυπναγε καταμεσης την νυκτα , και τωρα κοιμαται σαν πουλακι ..........


ναι..δεν εχει πολλά mg...εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι τα mag τα φιαλίδια δεν είναι καλα....βέβαια καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικός...το τροφοκαρτντ μπορεί ν παιρνει μεχρι 3 δοσεις των 100 mg ημερησιως....

το καλύτερο που εχει να κανει ειναι *να συμβουλευτει τον γιατρό που τον παρακολουθει....μόνο αυτός ξερει τισ αναγκεσ του*

----------


## ge0rge

> ναι..δεν εχει πολλά mg...εγώ έχω ακούσει ότι τα mag τα φιαλίδια δεν είναι καλα....βέβαια καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικός...το τροφοκαρτντ μπορεί ν παιρνει μεχρι 3 δοσεις των 100 mg ημερησιως....
> 
> το καλύτερο που εχει να κανει ειναι *να συμβουλευτει τον γιατρό που τον παρακολουθει....μόνο αυτός ξερει τισ αναγκεσ του*


Προσωπικά έχω πολλούς γιατρούς που με παρακολουθούν...

----------


## ge0rge

> Προσωπικά έχω πολλούς γιατρούς που με παρακολουθούν...


Κόπηκε η απάντηση μου. Ελεγα ότι κάνεις από αυτούς όμως δεν είναι ψυχίατρος. Σε ότι αφορά της βιταμίνες που ρωτάω, δεν μου λείπει κάτι από τον οργανισμό. Έχω κάνει σχεδόν όλες τις αιματολογικες εξετάσεις που υπάρχουν και το δεν λείπει κάτι από τον οργανισμό μου. Το μαγνήσιο δεν ξέρω ούτε τι είναι ούτε τι κάνει και πως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει

----------


## Macgyver

> δηλαδη, για αυπνια το δινουν το μαγνησιο?


Οχι βρε ρεμεντυ , αλλα ενας παρθενος οργανισμος απο ψυχοφαρμακα , οπως ο πατερας μου , το μαγνησιο τουφερε ηρεμια , γιατι ειναι αγχωδης ........

----------


## Macgyver

> το καλύτερο που εχει να κανει ειναι *να συμβουλευτει τον γιατρό που τον παρακολουθει....μόνο αυτός ξερει τισ αναγκεσ του*


Οι γιατροι , εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο συμπληρωματα , προτιμω να πειραματιζομαι μονος μου , ακομη και το αναφρανιλ που παιρνω τωρα , και βλεπω αποτελεσματα , μονος μου το επελεξα , διαβασα και το συνοδευτικο χαρτακι , σιγα το πραμα ....

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι βρε ρεμεντυ , αλλα ενας παρθενος οργανισμος απο ψυχοφαρμακα , οπως ο πατερας μου , το μαγνησιο τουφερε ηρεμια , γιατι ειναι αγχωδης ........


για ποιον λογο το δινουν ομως τελικα το μαγνησιο?

----------


## Macgyver

> για ποιον λογο το δινουν ομως τελικα το μαγνησιο?



Oλοι μας σχεδον , οι ενηλικες , οχι απαραιτητα οι πολυ ενηλικες , ειμαστε deficient σε μαγνησιο , και ειναι το μεταλλο/ιχνοστοιχειο που φερνει ηρεμια , σε δοσεις απο 200-600mg ....................

----------


## EmaFil

> Κόπηκε η απάντηση μου. Ελεγα ότι κάνεις από αυτούς όμως δεν είναι ψυχίατρος. Σε ότι αφορά της βιταμίνες που ρωτάω, δεν μου λείπει κάτι από τον οργανισμό. Έχω κάνει σχεδόν όλες τις αιματολογικες εξετάσεις που υπάρχουν και το δεν λείπει κάτι από τον οργανισμό μου. Το μαγνήσιο δεν ξέρω ούτε τι είναι ούτε τι κάνει και πως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει



Μα, αν δεν σου λείπει γιατί να πάρεις....???

----------


## EmaFil

> για ποιον λογο το δινουν ομως τελικα το μαγνησιο?



Πολλοί 'εχουν έλλιψη (οπως γραφει κ ο Μακ ή ακόμα και για αυπνία...)...οποτε πρέπει ν πάρουν....


Επίσης βοηθάει σε κράμπες κ γενικότερα σε μυικά θέματα (πιασίματα, κλπ)....χαλαρώνει τους μυς....

Και επειδή η καρδιά μας είναι ένα μυς για κάποιο λόγο κάνει καλό....σε ταχυκαρδίες - αρρυθμίες....


Αλλα για όλα αυτα κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις και αν υπάρχει κάποια έλλειψη..ρωτάμε τον γιατρό...

----------


## ge0rge

> Μα, αν δεν σου λείπει γιατί να πάρεις....???


Δεν ξέρω... επειδή το λέει ο doctor. Θα μου πεις και αντικαταθλιπτικα μου είπε να πάρω αλλά δεν το κάνω. Τέλος πάντων. Απλά δεν ξέρω πλέον τι να κάνω 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using E-Psychology Forum mobile app

----------

